# Deer antler ice rod



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Took old poles and cut them down and drilled through deer antlers for pole insert, but not sure what to use for adhesive? Gorilla glue? Hot glue? Any advice


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Never used antlers, but regular construction adhesive works good on wooden handles..


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

J B Weld


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

JB weld or Liquid Nails!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

pics?


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Poor pics but I will upload more as we finish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Cool, now I have a use for them.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I would think any two part epoxy would work just fine.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Two part and the slower the cure time the better you don't want fast cure stuff because it runs a much higher risk of cracking in the cold and the rod coming lose from the horns.


----------



## vano397 (Sep 15, 2006)

Rod Bond or Flex Coat rod builders epoxy. Cure time is about 2 hours, and both stay nicely flexible. regular stuff from the hardware will work too, but not as good for as long. The resins are too hard to prevent cracking. Also thin it down with some denatured alcohol or acetone, or heat it a little (like 150-200 degrees) and it will soak into the marrow of the antler a little more.


----------



## fishstruction (Aug 7, 2014)

The rods I made last year I used titebond wood glue and it worked good


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

And what reels would u use? And how
to attach them? Neat idea for a Christmas
gift for an uncle. Now trying to find 2 or 3
antlers....


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Going to sand down one side to attach a round reel probably with small screws haven't got that far lol but I'll create something. Antlers need to be big enough, using too small you have less wiggle room for things like that


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

VERY cool!! Might have to start another project this winter! :lol:


----------



## limit5 (Jan 4, 2009)

I made some a few years back and gave them as gifts. They were a hit. I kept one for myself and it works well for panfish. Used slow cure two part epoxy for guides and assembly. Drilled antler to accept small screws to secure cheapo reel and decorated the butt with a greek coin. Catches many many fish.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Found some after searching that use a rubber sleeve to keep
reel in place. From elk antlers. One could drill pilot holes
thru reels' feet to attach reel to antler. Afraid the antlers
are too small in dia to use a reel seat.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Would you think the reel foot has to be metallic to keep
from cracking off? I am thinking of reels made from
cheep materials. Zip ties or hose clamps just aren't artistic
enough. Too much clutter or is it just me?


----------



## limit5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hockey stick tape might not look too bad if wrapped nicely.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Large shrink tube. Might have to carry extra on the ice
for a quick repair if needed. Waiting for other replies.
Might call uncle to see if he has extra antlers in basement.


----------

